# ZHP tires



## adeberti (Sep 23, 2005)

so i need to change tires for my 04 ZHP:

Any good options? wanted to stick with something not super expensive(between $170-230per front/rear) and with good durability: not sure about all-season or summer

How are PZero all-season? would there be a noticeable difference form the original Michelin?

thanks

p.s. i live in BayAreas California: some rain, no snow...


----------



## SeanC (May 12, 2007)

ps2's should be in that price range.. but i am not sure about the durability.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Rear PS2s are closer to $300.

Moving this to the tire forum.


----------



## ktonomura (Sep 12, 2007)

Falken FK452, look into them =)


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

I replaced my old RE040's with Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S and like them. They don't look as good, but they perform better. I'll probably look at other tires when it comes time to buy a new set, but I have been happy with them.


----------



## ganseg (Mar 28, 2006)

If you want to improve the car's balance, you could go to 245s all around.


----------



## AndyDe (Jul 9, 2004)

I am running Yokohamas W4S and they have been phenomenal for what I like..

They really smooth out the rough spots on the road, extremely quite, excellentin the rain, and grippy enough for my taste.


----------



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

ktonomura said:


> Falken FK452, look into them =)


+1. I've gone to these from BR RE040s, and live in the Bay Area, and I've been very happy with them. I don't toss her very hard, but I haven't had them break loose in rain or shine.


----------



## riod007 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good Year Eagle F1 GS-D3's

best tires ever


----------



## SeanC (May 12, 2007)

riod007 said:


> Good Year Eagle F1 GS-D3's
> 
> best tires ever


why?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Burrogs said:


> I replaced my old RE040's with Pirelli P-Zero Nero M&S and like them. They don't look as good, but they perform better. I'll probably look at other tires when it comes time to buy a new set, but I have been happy with them.


your RE040 summers probably performed better than the M&S tires. even the cheapy summers will do better than the best all season tires.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

cngzsn said:


> why?


that was according to R&T. those are excellent for wet. but if you do more dry, look at the goodyear f1 asymmetrics which ranks tops in the tirerack test.


----------



## riod007 (Feb 6, 2008)

They Provide Excellent wet and dry grip ... the ware on them is light ( 280 two) and offer great ride comfort


----------



## jusmills (Nov 18, 2005)

what about the Nitto Invo...anyone have these yet?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

jusmills said:


> what about the Nitto Invo...anyone have these yet?


Yes, search for jvr826's review.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

You can also consider the new Continental ContiSportContact 3 ($183/$250). Unbelievable traction, very close to PS2 (both dry and wet). Steering is slower and a bit noisier than the PS2. Treadlife is much better. An order of magnitude better than the previous generation SportContact 2. Definitely a max performance tire.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

I'll be needing a set within 5,000 miles, so I ordered the close-out deal from tirerack.com for the Pirelli PZero Neros. Total cost for the set was $470 plus shipping. I don't know if that price is still available, but it is a smoking deal.

I will re-post when I've had the tires mounted; right now I'm on the second set on the car, Michelin PS2s, that replaced original Michelin PS1s.


----------



## SeanC (May 12, 2007)

wingspan said:


> I'll be needing a set within 5,000 miles, so I ordered the close-out deal from tirerack.com for the Pirelli PZero Neros. Total cost for the set was $470 plus shipping. I don't know if that price is still available, but it is a smoking deal.
> 
> I will re-post when I've had the tires mounted; right now I'm on the second set on the car, Michelin PS2s, that replaced original Michelin PS1s.


how do you like the ps2's over the ps1?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

cngzsn said:


> how do you like the ps2's over the ps1?


The initial turn-in on the PS2s is a bit worse. Everything else is way better... grip, wear, noise, comfort.


----------



## woozhp (Aug 16, 2007)

General UHP's. Quiet, 380 treadwear rating, Great Price. About 90 bucks for the fronts. 144 bucks for the rears at Tire Rack. That's 600 less than PS2's and they'll wear longer.


----------

